
Do Geography and Altitude Shape the Sounds of a Language? - curtis
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/do-geography-and-altitude-shape-the-sounds-of-a-language-104321/?no-ist
======
kees99
One example agreeing with this idea is:

In Swedish north, word for "yes" is pretty much shaped by what would be
easiest sound to produce when one's lips are frozen:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URgdIAz4QNg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URgdIAz4QNg)

------
_xgw
Is then a language simply a combination of sounds which are the easiest to
produce depending on the climate, altitude, terrain where we live?

